# Noisy Eheim



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I have just purchased an Eheim Pro III Thermal. An awesome bit of kit I must say, but it is much noisier than I had thought it would be. Not having heard one of these in action I donâ€™t know how to judge the noise. Can anyone help?

It has a very audible hum and the filter itself vibrates slightly both of which mean that the cabinet acts like a noise chamber and amplifies the sound some what!

I have 1.5L Fluval ceramics in the bottom, two small bags of coral gravel in the middle (plenty of space around them for water flow) and 1L Fluval Biomax in the top basket. Standard foam filter inserts and Iâ€™m using the spray bar on the return.

Iâ€™ve shaken the filter to release trapped air (until no more bubbles are released), left it to run for a couple of days, checked the impeller, etc but still the hum remains.

Any comments gratefully received.


----------



## FLYFISH509 (Dec 11, 2005)

I have an Eheim professional, I believe it's a 2028, it does not have the thermal unit. Mine is 3 yrs old and doesn't make a sound. The only way you can tell it's running is by the water flow, that's how quite it is.

The only thing that could make it hummmmm is the motor itself, the impeller, since it's new, I'd return it cause I've had several Ehiems and not 1 has ever made a sound. I don't know what to tell you, if you take the whole thing apart, motor out, you void the warrenty. I've taken mine apart several times. Just watch the O-ring on the motor when you re-install it, be very carefull. For 1, Eheim will not sell you the O-ring unless you beg.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The filter really shouldn't make any noticeable noise at all. 
Some things to check are:
The hoses should not touch the cabinet or tank as this will transmit some noise.
Try putting a thick towel or soft foam beneath the filter canister to muffle the sound.

Some people do line the inside of the stand/cabinet with foam board or insulation for noisy units but honestly, Eheims are usually extremely quiet & you usually can't hear but a slight hum when you put your ear to the canister.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I put the filter on a layer of polystyrene, but no use. The cabinet is very solid and Iâ€™m not sure I can do much to sound proof it. The suppliers have ordered a replacement impeller and shaft, but I think it is a bit more serious than that. Iâ€™ll give it a go, just to say we have tried it, but have to say I have been a little disappointed in the filter â€" hopefully it will all get fixed shortly.

Luck there is nothing in the tank yet (other than rocks)!


----------



## FLYFISH509 (Dec 11, 2005)

If it was me, I would return the whole filter and get another one. I'm telling you, there's no need to sound proof or put towels inbetween the hoses, put it on rubber padding, nothing..... A good Eheim makes NO noice what's so ever. You have a defective filter. Don't get discouraged, Eheim filters are the best by far!


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I got this from Eheim:

"During the first few days (or 1 to 2 weeks) there is a louder running noise of this filter because the air of the filtermedia has to come out complete. Also the impeller must become a lubricate film, so the noise will also be lower.

Generally we have to say that the noise of the filter 2080 is louder than the noise of the other professionel filters because of the very high performance. All other professionel filters has a lower performance."

I'll leave it a couple of weeks and see what happens. I've alerted the shop I bought it from and they are happy to exchange it after two weeks...


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Just replaced the impeller and shaft, still the same old noisy filter.

I think Iâ€™m going to take it back and get two FX5s and a heater instead!


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

OK - bit embarrassing, but I've found the problem, but it is and it isnâ€™t the filter!

The vibration of the filter motor is exactly the right frequency to make the cabinet hood resonate creating a low rumble. Lift the hood and the noise is almost unnoticeable, certainly tolerable. I have no idea how to prevent it. Iâ€™ve put 1â€


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

Put a piece of weatherstripping around the lip where the lid rests. Your vibrations will be silent


----------

